# L6 Idolomantis diabolica



## Rick (Jul 5, 2010)

I just noticed for the first time by looking at these pics that they have spines that stick out of the sides of their front legs.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful lady Rick


----------



## revmdn (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice mantis, and pics. I like the spines.


----------



## ismart (Jul 6, 2010)

Great pics Rick! She is pretty!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 6, 2010)

That is one intimidating looking mantis. Awesome pictures!


----------



## Ghozt (Jul 6, 2010)

thats the size and color my 2 females are now... i got them from yen.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2010)

lOOking GOOd!


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully they make it to adult.


----------



## naeff002 (Jul 7, 2010)

great pictures of a beautiful animal


----------



## sbugir (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like a fancy bulldozer. Nice pics.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures! These mantids are crazy looking!


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Awesome pictures! These mantids are crazy looking!


They really are. The thorax is really strange to me.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 8, 2010)

Thorax? I may need to look up my Manti-natomy! hehe

Is that the big shield part behind the head?

I always thought the "tail end" or possibly the "abdomen" (I could be waaay way off here and likely am!) Looked weird to me. How it "breathes" while the rest of the mantis is perfectly still!

Now I remember that about the last one I found in the backyard. I think he was molting. He was there for three days and then went about his business, but never left a cast off skin anywhere to be found!

Funny how little I know about these guys but I love them so much!

I just found out roaches lay ooth's too! Eww I don't like Ooths. lol. I have some roaches though, I wonder if I can just let some mantis free in the apt and the roaches disappear? I didn't ask for them, but sure didn't notice them when I moved in until it was too late. =(

Stupid new apartments. =P


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is a male. He was fiesty:


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 11, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 12, 2010)

Hehe you could put him in a "Sure" deodorant commercial. Just kidding. "Sure? Unsure!"

Awesome little mantis.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 12, 2010)

I love that threat pose, is reminds me of a clown, :clown: clowns scare me. My 4 year old daughter, Estelle says it looks like a superhero! :shuriken: But still, mantid threat poses amuse, and interest me. That pose must definitely frighten animals! Anyhow they are beautiful! We love them.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 18, 2010)

WOW! Beautiful pics!

I need one of these...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2010)

I think mine are about the same age, hope we all make it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2010)

One of my males is getting close to his final molt. I admit I am a little nervous for the first time ever.......


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 4, 2010)

Just like a new papa! funny, I got mine somewhere else and they are about the same age as the others on here, weird , huh?


----------



## myles (Aug 6, 2010)

excellent photos


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 8, 2010)

these are some very nice pics! I WANT ONE. but I know there tricky to raise.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I have my first adult! Adult male molted last night. He is perfect. Big too. I will get some pics after he dries.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 9, 2010)

I had one a couple days ago, in a way this is not good, as we have adult males and no girls, anyone got adult girls? :blink:


----------



## ismart (Aug 9, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I had one a couple days ago, in a way this is not good, as we have adult males and no girls, anyone got adult girls? :blink:


No worries my dear!  I have plenty of females. One should be molting to adulthood any day now.  They are all very close to adulthood.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2010)

I have subadult females. I woudl expect them to molt within a few weeks. Surely the males will still be alive then.


----------



## novaz (Aug 9, 2010)

Very good photographs Rick

Cool Mantis

any chance of sharing your camera settings .


----------



## thorhack (Aug 9, 2010)

I've seen lots of Idolo's online that were green, and crazy looking like your male. Usually the females are the awesome looking ones, odd

Oh and someone PLEASE PLEASE have some babies so you can sell them to me  

I'm totally psyched for my first true mantid experience


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2010)

novaz said:


> Very good photographs Rick
> 
> Cool Mantis
> 
> any chance of sharing your camera settings .


Camera set to auto or super macro for the close ups.


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2010)

He's hard to photograph. Won't hold still and they don't grip well:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2010)

Great, My male just molted this week, so it is week of aug 9th! lets see how long he makes it and hope we get a girl for him, I have three, but ain't holding my breath!


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2010)

I have two of them. They will be molting soon. I have my doubts, but I hope at least one makes it.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful! Nice work!

They don't grip anything well on my end!

Complete opposite of those Limbata or whatever it is we found in the yard.

That is a very good looking mantis though you have there. Love those thick antennae.


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## LauraMG (Aug 31, 2010)

If I came across something that looked like that in the wild, I wouldn't touch it and I would hope and pray that it didn't touch me. Simply terrifying!


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2010)

I love how the area around the head looks like two giant eyes.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, I hadn't noticed that! It looks like a giant mantis head! How did I miss that?!?! :lol:


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 1, 2010)

That is one cool looking Mantis.

-Kevin


----------



## Precarious (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for the updates.

My 1st molt into L3 happened last night. This is what I have to look forward to.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2010)

yea get some bullets, u gonna have to chew on them..... :blink:


----------

